# IL Breeder?



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi there! 

I haven't been on the forums in a while, Maisy died over the summer and seeing cute pics of all your hedgies got a little upsetting. I have decided that I would now like to get another hedgehog and I have all the supplies ready, I just don't have a breeder lined up. I got Maisy from a pet expo and although she was wonderful, I would like to go to a breeder this time. I am having a problem finding any breeders around me, I live in the Chicago Suburbs and the closest one I have found is almost four hours away (Gail Dick). Does anyone know of any closer? 
Thanks!


----------



## Incerta (Feb 21, 2011)

There are a couple breeders that I've found in IL. One is Vickie at http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/ and the other is Anastasia, at the email address [email protected]

Vickie has been breeding for 14 years and supplies to zoos around the country. Although Anastasia is smaller, she offers a great health guarantee, and the hedgie I adopted (from someone who adopted from her) is very well-socialized!


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you!! I have heard not-so-good things about Vickie so I was trying to steer clear of her, I sent an email to Anastasia 2 weeks ago and she hasn't replied yet, I think she may have stopped breeding but I am not sure. I have decided to go with Gail Dick at Millermeade Farms in Ohio, its a long drive, but it will be worth it when I have a bundle of quills coming home with me!


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have heard bad things about Vickie also so I would stay away from her. I have her Anastasia is hard to get a hold of but has good hedgehogs.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

I know you had your heart set on a breeder but I saw this little girl on petfinder and she isn't far from your area and rescues can be very rewarding and make great pets. From Chicago it's less then an hour away and she looks like she could use a good home.  take a look!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18097121


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for the help! Anastasia actually emailed me back yesterday and she has two litters ready soon so I am going to visit and hopefully place a deposit this weekend. I really hope that little girl finds a home, I debated over adopting her a few times but the ad said that an experienced owner would be best and I don't know if I would classify myself as experienced! I emailed her foster mother to find out a bit more and did not get a reply as of yet so I am hoping they found her a home.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

ehanton said:


> Thank you for the help! Anastasia actually emailed me back yesterday and she has two litters ready soon so I am going to visit and hopefully place a deposit this weekend. I really hope that little girl finds a home, I debated over adopting her a few times but the ad said that an experienced owner would be best and I don't know if I would classify myself as experienced! I emailed her foster mother to find out a bit more and did not get a reply as of yet so I am hoping they found her a home.


Sounds great! I wish you the best of luck in finding a new friend! PS I'm sure your experienced enough if you have already owned a hedgie


----------

